# The man is [the one] who



## RadwulfCandle

Es correcto decir :
- The man is who looks the best in their clothes --> El hombre es quien mejor aspecto en su ropas  

¿ Hay otras formas de expresarlo ?

Thank you very much and Happy Christmas !


----------



## Chris K

Si estás buscando una traducción al inglés, no sería "their clothes" sino "his clothes" ("su" de "él" -- "the man"). Pero la oración en español no está muy clara; ¿falta una palabra? Tal vez, ¿"quien *tiene* mejor aspecto..."?


----------



## Rubns

En español falta un "tiene". Aparte eso de "en sus ropas" es la primera vez que lo oigo. Sería "el hombre es el que luce mejor con su ropa" o "el que tiene mejor aspecto con su ropa".


----------



## Rondivu

RadwulfCandle said:


> El hombre es quien mejor aspecto en su ropas



Ahí falta algo, creo.


----------



## RadwulfCandle

Cierto , no sabía como decir :
El hombre es quien  ( luce o le queda mejor ) su ropa -> The man is who "looks" the best his clothes.

Me confundí , el verbo "look" no sabía como interpretarlo.
Gracias por la aclaración entre "his/their" 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## aztlaniano

¿Quién es ese hombre? ¿Uno en particiuar que ya ha sido mentado o el hombre en general? ¿Hay más hombres? ¿La comparación es con la mujer?
Si las alternativas son un niño, una niña, una mujer, un perro y un hombre, y es el hombre que mejor queda en la ropa: "The man is_ the one_ who ...", o "The one who looks the best ... is the man."
Si el hombre, en general, queda mejor que la mujer, in general - "Men look better ..."


----------



## Cambria

Entonces, ¿el original era en inglés y la traducción en español? Pensaba que era al revés... ¿podrías aclarar esto, Radwulfcandle?


----------



## RadwulfCandle

La cuestión es que es un hombre en particular , se intenta dar a entender que hay varias personas a su alrededor vestidas de distinta forma y a este hombre es a quién le queda mejor su ropa.

Si , la frase era en inglés 
La traducción al castellano era para mostrar lo que quería decir.


----------



## Cambria

Entonces diría: "Es al hombre a quien le queda/sienta mejor la ropa".


----------



## Rondivu

Cambria said:


> Entonces diría: "Es al hombre a quien le queda/sienta mejor la ropa".



Sí pero fíjate en esto:

The *man* is who looks the best in *their* clothes.


----------



## Cambria

Rondivu said:


> Sí pero fíjate en esto:
> 
> The *man* is who looks the best in *their* clothes.



Sí, es cierto, la traducción más fiel sería "en sus ropas", pero esto resultaría confuso, porque, en español, "sus" puede referirse tanto a "las de él" como a "las de ellos", y como, de todos modos, no sé a quién se refiere el "they" he optado por dejarlo en un ambiguo "la ropa". 
De todos modos, supongo que el/la OP debe saber a quién se refiere "they", así que seguramente tenga una mejor idea de cómo ponerlo que yo


----------



## Rondivu

Claro, Cambria, lo que quería dar a entender es que, por lo menos para mí, el contexto no es lo suficientemente completo para poder traducirlo bien al cien por cien.
"La ropa" es lo más lógico, en principio.


----------



## Cambria

Rondivu said:


> Claro, Cambria, lo que quería dar a entender es que, por lo menos para mí, el contexto no es lo suficientemente completo para poder traducirlo bien al cien por cien.
> "La ropa" es lo más lógico, en principio.



Te doy toda la razón, no hay contexto suficiente para poder afinar más.


----------



## JennyTW

Pero chicos, por los postes #1 y #8, entiendo que el OP quiere saber la frase en inglés. 

The man is the one who looks best in his clothes.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Hola Randulf:

Me parece que sigue habiendo algo de confusión. ¿La frase en inglés la has encontrado en algún sitio, o la has formado tú, intentando mostrar un uso de "who"?
¿Qué es lo que quieres preguntar exactamente? Necesitamos saberlo para ponerle un título adecuado a este hilo.

Gracias,
maidinbedlam
moderadora


----------



## Cambria

JennyTW said:


> Pero chicos, por los postes #1 y #8, entiendo que el OP quiere saber la frase en inglés.
> 
> The man is the one who looks best in his clothes.



No, Jenny, I asked that question to the OP in #7 and he/she replied in #8 that the sentence was in English:



RadwulfCandle said:


> Si , la frase era en inglés
> La traducción al castellano era para mostrar lo que quería decir.


----------



## JennyTW

Cambria said:


> No, Jenny, I asked that question to the OP in #7 and he/she replied in #8 that the sentence was in English:



Yes, that's what I mean. La traducción al castellano era para MOSTRAR LO QUE QUERIA DECIR.

Why would someone from Almería have trouble with Spanish?


----------



## Rondivu

Creo que la frase a traducir es de español a inglés.

Radwulf pregunta si es correcto...


RadwulfCandle said:


> Es correcto decir :
> - The man is who looks the best in their clothes --> El hombre es quien mejor aspecto en su ropas


Chris corrige la frase en inglés


Chris K said:


> Si estás buscando una traducción al inglés, no sería "their clothes" sino "his clothes" ("su" de "él" -- "the man").



Radwulf lo agradece


RadwulfCandle said:


> Gracias por la aclaración entre "his/their"



Cambria pregunta


Cambria said:


> Entonces, ¿el original era en inglés y la traducción en español? Pensaba que era al revés... ¿podrías aclarar esto, Radwulfcandle?



Radwulf contesta


RadwulfCandle said:


> Si , la frase era en inglés
> La traducción al castellano era para mostrar lo que quería decir.



Deduzco que aquí al final lo que ha querido decir es:
Sí, la frase era en inglés. La traducción al castellano era para mostrar lo que quería decir *en inglés*.

The man is who looks the best in his clothes.

"Their" está mal, como ya se ha comentado desde el mensaje dos.


----------



## Cambria

Madre mía, qué lío, eso es lo que pasa cuando no se deja claro qué es lo que se quiere. Tendremos que esperar a que el OP nos aclare exactamente cuál es la pregunta.


----------



## JennyTW

Rondivu said:


> Creo que la frase a traducir es de español a inglés.
> 
> Radwulf pregunta si es correcto...
> 
> Chris corrige la frase en inglés
> 
> 
> Radwulf lo agradece
> 
> 
> Cambria pregunta
> 
> 
> Radwulf contesta
> 
> 
> Deduzco que aquí al final lo que ha querido decir es:
> Sí, la frase era en inglés. La traducción al castellano era para mostrar lo que quería decir *en inglés*.
> 
> The man is who looks the best in his clothes.
> 
> "Their" está mal, como ya se ha comentado desde el mensaje dos.



¡Exactamente!


----------



## RadwulfCandle

Disculpa , yo no tengo ningún problema con el castellano.


----------



## RadwulfCandle

Buenas 
*-> ¿La frase en inglés la has encontrado en algún sitio, o la has formado tú, intentando mostrar un uso de "who"?
*Si , la frase la he formulado yo a raíz de esta pregunta :

- ¿ Who looks the best in their clothes ? 

- *MI RESPUESTA en INGLÉS* ->  The man is "who" looks the best in their clothes
- MI OBJETIVO : 
1º Saber si esta bien formulada.
2º Saber si puedo aplicar el " *who* " como " *quién *" como antecedente de la persona a la que me estoy refiriendo.

En castellano sería aproximadamente 

" El hombre es "*a quien*" le queda mejor sus ropas "

Nada más.
Gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## aztlaniano

O
It is the man who looks the best ...
o
The man is the one who looks the best ...


RadwulfCandle said:


> Who looks the best in their clothes ?


Es desafortunada la elección de la frase en inglés ya que "their", en principio es "de ellos", por ejemplo "la ropa de los famosos modistas Juan y Jorge", "their clothes". Pero también, en este caso, podría ser una forma de evitar la necesidad de usar "his or her clothes", con lo cual, hablando de "the man", se trataría de "his clothes".


----------



## cesarduck

Estan armando un lio por algo muy simple Radwulfcandle solo quiere saber como se dice correctamente esta frase en inglés.

El hombre es quien mejor aspecto tiene (debido a su ropa).

My try: the man is who wears the nicest clothes.


----------



## aztlaniano

cesarduck said:


> Est*á*n armando un l*í*o por algo muy simple Radwulfcandle solo quiere saber c*ó*mo se dice correctamente esta frase en inglés.
> 
> El hombre es quien mejor aspecto tiene (debido a su ropa).
> 
> My try: the man is who wears the nicest clothes.


No se puede decir "the man is who", que es lo que puso Radwulfcandle en la entrada #1. "Nicest clothes" = mejor ropa, ropa más bonita, mientras que se pretende decir que la persona que queda mejor en su ropa es el hombre.
La pregunta original, que desconocíamos hasta la entrada #22, es ambigua ya que no sabemos si "their clothes" se refiere a la ropa de cada uno o a la ropa de terceros, pero en todo caso "their" es un posesivo, no un artículo definido, no es "the clothes".


----------



## RadwulfCandle

Gracias por tu intervención.
Ahora he comprendido que "their" es para "ellos/as" solamente.
Mi pregunta era sobre los posibles usos del "who" pero he comprendido más conceptos sobre los determinantes posesivos.

Me reitero , me interesaba saber si podía decir " el hombre es "a quien" mejor le queda su ropa " como referencia a ese hombre entre un grupo de personas


----------



## aztlaniano

RadwulfCandle said:


> Ahora he comprendido que "their" es para "ellos/as" solamente.


En teoría, sí, pero también se usa (mal) para tercera persona en singular, para evitar indicar el sexo de la persona en cuestión, sin tener que escribir "his or her".
"Who looks the best in their clothes" podría ser "¿Quién queda mejor en su ropa (la ropa de algunos terceros, de ellos)?" o  "... su (propia) ropa  (de él o ella, la persona que la lleva)?"
Con el uso de "who":


aztlaniano said:


> O
> It is the man who looks the best ...
> o
> The man is the one who looks the best ...


Y a continuación "in his clothes", sin son de él mismo, o "in their clothes", si son de otros.


----------



## RadwulfCandle

1000 gracias por la aclaración.
Se agradece enormemente.


----------



## cesarduck

Muchas gracias aztlaniano, yo también apreníi de lo que mencionaste.


----------

